# Crème Brûlée



## Saphellae (Apr 7, 2008)

We have having people over for dinner on Saturday and I would really like to try a Crème Brûlée.  Of course, I will try and make it ahead of time in case I screw up (which is inevitable the first time).

I was wondering if anyone had an idiot-proof super tasty Crème Brûlée that even I could make? 

Also, how do I burn the top? I have no idea how to make the top element on my oven turn on.

Thanks for any help!! 

***************8
Turned out great!! THe picture stank because everything is dark and the brulee was lighter, but hey you get the jist.. LOL


----------



## Adillo303 (Apr 7, 2008)

I made this one:
Desserts - Creme Brulee - Cheeca Lodge Chocolate Creme Brulee Recipe from EveryRecipe.info

It worked for me the first time and was a big hit.

I tested lots of ways to make the carmelized sugar on top. The best way that I found is - ordinary white sugar. I tried natural, brown and confectioners and had bad results. I used an ordinary propane torch like the one used to sweat pipes. Keep the flame reasonably low and stay away from the glass cup. Everyone loved it.

Do not carmelize the sugar ahead of time, it gets soft and you loose some of the effect. You can make the custard in advance.

HTH

AC


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 7, 2008)

hmm, I don't have a torch... lol

Is there any other way?  I have a bbq lighter.. lol


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe the boiler?


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/iso-creme-brulee-recipes-33879.html


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2008)

The top element of the oven is the broiler.  There is a broiler setting on the oven temperature dial (or a broiler button on the digital keypad).


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 7, 2008)

Ahh, I wondered if the element came on while Broil was selected.  Gotcha!

Is Creme Brulee easy to make?


----------



## Fiona (Apr 8, 2008)

I use a hot grill (broiler) & yes its really easy - baked custard with 'burnt'sugar. Delia Smith has a great recipe for this: Home page from Delia Online it uses cream & it is divine.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay, the creme brulee's are in the fridge for overnight and I'll be using the torch I bought on them just before I serve tomorrow evening!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 12, 2008)

Be sure to let us know how they turn out....


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 12, 2008)

Well I made 5 testers (regular deeper ramekins) to start then I was more careful with the recipe as I knew what to expect, and I made 4 in nice shallow, long flower shaped ramekins.

I took out a couple of the testers and they had not set properly... I think its due to the cooking time vs the density and spread of the mixture, because the shallow ramekins set perfectly (they look it, anyways.. no jiggling).

Is the sugar supposed to form a crust on top when you burn it?

I'll post pictures of the finished product after our guests leave. (Trying to impress my MIL with her favorite dessert! lol)
I'll be garnishing them with fresh raspberries.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, the sugar forms a nice, crunchy crust. Don't worry too much about it not setting up; you're not going to unmold them, anyway. Fresh raspberries sound wonderful - good luck!


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 17, 2008)

I added a pic of it finally!


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks great, congrats!


----------

